# HGH injection SubQ or into muscle?



## florida (Jun 30, 2011)

I was under the impression that hgh should be injected Sub Q.  I have recently been told I would get better results injecting it directly into the muscle.  Never heard this before, so I thought i would run it by some of you.  Is this true?


----------



## TwisT (Jun 30, 2011)

Do it right into your nutsack, thats what real men do


----------



## Evil Eagle (Jun 30, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Do it right into your nutsack, thats what real men do



I personally do it into my balloon knot, I like the way it tingles. 

Sent from my Android device


----------



## florida (Jun 30, 2011)

You actually have a nut sack?  Dude I thought you were a chick. LOL!!!  Sorry bro.  Must be your name.  I'm new here...my bad.  Have fun with that sack of yours.


----------



## LightBearer (Jun 30, 2011)

just do sub-q like the rest of the world


----------



## blazeftp (Jun 30, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Do it right into your nutsack, thats what real men do



Thats the most retarded thing i have ever heard !

Inject into your penis to make it Grow !


----------



## TwisT (Jun 30, 2011)

florida said:


> You actually have a nut sack?  Dude I thought you were a chick. LOL!!!  Sorry bro.  Must be your name.  I'm new here...my bad.  Have fun with that sack of yours.



You want a picture of my sac bro?


----------

